# Bitter gravy or jus



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Something went wrong when I made my jus, I don't know what.  And it is something I've noticed the past several times I've made it.  My gravy or jus comes out bitter.

I start off by sweating onions and garlic in some olive oil and add dried thyme.  Let that go until softened.  Then I add a couple of Tbsp of soysauce and a tsp of worchestershire to deglaze.  Then I add my home-made beef stock and let it reduce by a third.  Season and taste and then I add the drippings, turn off the heat and a pat of butter.  It tastes very good, but bitter.  Where am I going wrong?

For gravy I usually add the flour after the onions sweat a while but before I add the liquids.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I would stop deglazing with the soy and worcestershire. They may be getting bitter as they reduce. Try adding them closer to the end. Deglaze using the beef stock, then reduce, then add the other two.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try that.  Am I adding too much worchestershire?  I never know how much is too much or if I should add it at all.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Most likely you are browning your onions too long and they turn too dark and if you add your garlic in the beginning it also will turn bitter


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Worchesture should be added after, off the fire as it gets bitter when reduced. soy sauce gets saltier


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Okidoki, will add the garlic after the onions have softened a bit so as not to burn it.  Soy sauce does not need to reduce and comes closer to the end, and worchestershire comes in with the butter at the end.


----------

